# Good place to find wood in Ontario.



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm doing a complete overhaul of my 90p soon and wanted to go for a more nature style scape this time around. 

Looking for some larger, chunkier root like branches. Manzanita, red moor and the like.

If anyone knows some good local or Canadian sources, let me know please! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Check Angelfins.ca site they carry lots of wood.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

Big als Mississauga. Expensive but good selection. Also second AngelFins!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

check out this site:
http://manzanita-driftwood.com/

I emailed the guy before to inquire about shipping to Toronto. I was quoted $40 for 4 large pieces. It's not bad actually. He's also a member of plantedtank.net

Let me know if anybody wants to do a group buy.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> check out this site:
> http://manzanita-driftwood.com/
> 
> I emailed the guy before to inquire about shipping to Toronto. I was quoted $40 for 4 large pieces. It's not bad actually. He's also a member of plantedtank.net
> ...


I've seen a lot of great pieces on that site.

I'd be interested in a group buy, but I'd also like to check if Tom Barr would do a group buy first. I know he has a stockpile of nice stuff in his yard.

I'll send him a msg and get back to you


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

ive put together a pin board of the style im looking for.

I guess i find manzanita to look to frail and lacking girth. And apparently redmoor wood is hard to come by around here.

https://www.pinterest.com/VikVersa/driftwood-ideas/


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay let me know what Tom B has.

Yep - looking at your photos, that's one of the nicest kind of driftwood. And yep I agree with you, the Manzanita stuff has too many branches and is very twiggy. I think it's great for blackwater biotope aquascapes but for planted tanks, it creates a maintenance hassle and creates too many shadows where plants don't grow well.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> Okay let me know what Tom B has.
> 
> Yep - looking at your photos, that's one of the nicest kind of driftwood. And yep I agree with you, the Manzanita stuff has too many branches and is very twiggy. I think it's great for blackwater biotope aquascapes but for planted tanks, it creates a maintenance hassle and creates too many shadows where plants don't grow well.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Sooooo....any way to see his inventory???


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

From what I understand you tell him what you're looking for and he works with you to find the best piece. 

From what I gather, it seems like he collects wood pretty frequently when he goes hiking. 

I've seen pictures of his yard and it's absolutely littered with driftwood lol 

Best bet would be to send him a friend request on Facebook. He's surprisingly very active and responsive


----------



## lucero (Jun 6, 2021)

cb1021 said:


> check out this site:
> Manzanita-Driftwood.com - Stunning Aquarium Driftwood, Stones, & Fish
> 
> I emailed the guy before to inquire about shipping to Toronto. I was quoted $40 for 4 large pieces. It's not bad actually. He's also a member of plantedtank.net
> ...


i try buying but it say that one of the items cannot ship to canada.


----------

